

Suggest to HN: 1 downvote should cost 2 karma. - andrewstuart


======
hansy
Why? I don't think there's a problem of too much downvoting. As far as I can
tell, the comment quality has actually improved recently with better comments
bubbling to the top while not-as-constructive ones fading away.

If anything, link submissions or comment submissions should deduct karma so as
to curb spammy (and possibly unsubstantiated) behavior. Of course this lends
itself to issues of new users not being able to engage as much.

~~~
andrewstuart
Maybe people should have to explain why they are downvoting.

------
NameNickHN
It would be better if users were required to leave a comment along with their
downvote.

------
minimaxir
Either a) no one will downvote because the impact of the downvote is
negligible or b) downvoting will continue the same since 2 Karma really isn't
that much.

This is not a Nash equilibrium.

~~~
andrewstuart
Maybe a doing downvoting should lead to a five minute timeout from reading HN.

~~~
minimaxir
Then why would anyone downvote if there's a punishment _for the person doing
the downvoting_?!

~~~
andrewstuart
Cause people can downvote with impunity. It's like a society where it's OK to
punch someone.

~~~
dang
Would you please stop this? The HN guidelines ask you not to complain about
being downvoted.

Everyone gets downvoted. It isn't interesting, and it doesn't matter.

------
sidko
Can't help but wonder how many downvotes this is going to get.

~~~
andrewstuart
So annoying to get a downvote without explanation.

In the real world there's a price to pay if you hit someone. Not on HN - hit
people with downvotes and no comeback or explanation or cost.

~~~
andrewstuart
Nice downvote.

~~~
andrewstuart
That should have cost you 2 karma.

